# Need ideas



## Krazy Owl (Apr 18, 2013)

hi guys. 

I got a broken screen on a 10.1" netbook but it still works well. Any of you ever transfered the main board and stuff into a case or a project? I dont want to dump it and the screen cost most than the value of the netbook itself. 

Thx


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 18, 2013)

does notebook has externel video conector (vga, hdmi, display port)


----------



## Krazy Owl (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes it does. Thats why i was thinking about modification to fit it into a box but need other ideas.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 18, 2013)

what other ideas do you need?
only option you have is to make your own custom case cause i doubt you will be able to find standard case that can carry mb of the nb. crapy thing is that all port (or at least most of them) are soldered to mb so you have to make box that tightly fits mb in horizontal directions.
does nb have CD drive, what is form factor of the hdd and do you want to use it again as like nb or you are ok that nb will become desktop pc?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 18, 2013)

I have seen a mod around here on the forums of someone using a laptop innerds and attaching it to the back of a widescreen monitor, with a custom made shroud to give a All In One PC look. I'll try and find it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I have seen a mod around here on the forums of someone using a laptop innerds and attaching it to the back of a widescreen monitor, with a custom made shroud to give a All In One PC look. I'll try and find it.



i was thinking about something like those on picks but your idea is better


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 18, 2013)

It probably wouldn't be to hard to just remove the motherboard and create a plastic piece that has standoffs screwed into it hold the motherboard. Just got to find a way to cool the hardware.

Doesn't Sound to hard:
1. Remove Components
2. Find some thick plastic/acrylic panel that you can trace mounting standoffs and find some metal/plastic standoffs to screw in.
3. Find a way to cool the box/test bench style motherboard. (probably reuse stuff from the notebook and maybe a fan. 

Just a matter of planning it out.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2013)

If the monitor used a LVDS connector, I'm willing to bet that other LVDS panels would work as well. If you're looking at building something where you could create an enclosure for the panel, that wouldn't be a bad idea. Since it's a laptop you're a little limited on expansion though.

Did you have a use already in mind for this machine if you can resurrect it?


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Apr 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I have seen a mod around here on the forums of someone using a laptop innerds and attaching it to the back of a widescreen monitor, with a custom made shroud to give a All In One PC look. I'll try and find it.





ne6togadno said:


> i was thinking about something like those on picks but your idea is better



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154385

That's what you guys were referring to?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting. I could do it with a netbook or do it with my Inspiron 640M ( Inspiron E1405 ) to make a small compter without case.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2013)

Get some industrial strength Velcro... Hardware stores sell it by the inch/foot/meter/whatever.

Apply it to one side of the laptop and the other side to the back of a monitor and slap them together.

Congrats on your new "all in one" PC.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Apr 19, 2013)

hehehe I made a mistake I rebuilt my laptop took me almost 24 hours and at the end i break the screen!!! FFFUUU*****KKKK !!!!!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 19, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154385
> 
> That's what you guys were referring to?



no i meant something more like this
http://www.matrixshark.com/Carputer/case.jpg
i find this 1/2laptop+monitor AIO combo quite interesting but i wouldnt recommend this to krazy owl. considering his aptitiude to brake screens during assembly it would be better if he doesnt disassemble screens any more


----------



## Krazy Owl (Apr 19, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> no i meant something more like this
> http://www.matrixshark.com/Carputer/case.jpg
> i find this 1/2laptop+monitor AIO combo quite interesting but i wouldnt recommend this to krazy owl. considering his aptitiude to brake screens during assembly it would be better if he doesnt disassemble screens any more



 Nothing more needed to say


----------



## Krazy Owl (Apr 21, 2013)

Can close this thread. Thank you.


----------

